# Few finished things



## John Herron (Mar 24, 2020)

Just some of the stuff I’ve been piddling on

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2020)

Those are some nice piddlings!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 24, 2020)

All good. What is the wood in the last one?


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 25, 2020)

Very nice looking calls.


----------



## djg (Mar 25, 2020)

Nice! I like the pot call with the picture of the turkey on it. How's that done?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2020)

What kind of wood is the one with the turkey picture on it.?.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2020)

Nicely done! Good assortment! Chuck


----------



## PRBurroughs (Mar 29, 2020)

sweet projects


----------



## John Herron (Mar 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> What kind of wood is the one with the turkey picture on it.?.


I believe bear claw maple. Not 100%

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## John Herron (Mar 30, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> All good. What is the wood in the last one?


Some kind of maple


----------



## John Herron (Mar 30, 2020)

djg said:


> Nice! I like the pot call with the picture of the turkey on it. How's that done?


I just print it off on sticker photo paper and stick it on and trim it. Hardest part is getting it sized right

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 31, 2020)

John Herron said:


> I believe bear claw maple. Not 100%



Yeah that one looks like some of the bear claw maple that I sent to you. It looks great in a call!


----------



## John Herron (Mar 31, 2020)

whitewaterjay said:


> Yeah that one looks like some of the bear claw maple that I sent to you. It looks great in a call!


That’s definitely it! Easy wood to turn and finish. I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

